# Would/Have you buy a used rod or reel?



## one100grand (Nov 14, 2010)

I can't really imagine selling any gear unless I was in dire straights, so I can't really imagine selling a rod or reel, but then again, I don't have some of the $300+ setups that some of you have. I'm considering buying some used gear because it's a good price, but I'm a little wary. What have your experiences been?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 15, 2010)

It is a great way to get very high quality setups - many of the upper end rods come with a transferable lifetime warranty (St. Croix Legend Elite Series and most of the G. Loomis rods) The only down side is that rods are difficult to ship 

I woudl rather spend $100.00 and buy a used $300.00 rod then get a $100.00 rod new


Same deal on reels - you should never spend more then then 50% of the price for a new reel, but you can get a lot more for your $ buying used. Plus, with higher end gear it is almost always cared for properly.


The only downside is that you might have to search around or wait for what you want.


----------



## redbug (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a few used rods and reels.
Like Ahab said never pay more than half the new value.
I have even bought broken loomis rods at yard sales for dirt cheap and sent them in for replacement
if you check around you can get some nice gear for a fair price


----------



## poolie (Nov 15, 2010)

I've bought many used rods off eBay and have never had a bad experience. Usually pay about 1/3 to 1/2 the normal price. Most people are just thinning out the herd and the rods are only slightly used.

Have also bought a couple used reels and didn't have such a good experience and won't do it again unless I know the person. Too many moving parts...


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2010)

Purchased both used a few times. Good experience overall.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 15, 2010)

As things are always kinda tight financially, I almost always buy used.... either off Craigslist (being very carefull buying local and always seeing before I buy) or at "Estate" or "Moving" sales...never had any problems....and save a bunch of money....

I fish only for my own pleasure and relaxation...never competitively so I do not feel the need to have "expensive" top of the line equipment.

Outdoorsman.


----------



## fish devil (Nov 15, 2010)

:twisted: I would say half of my rods I bought used from other fishing sites. Never had a problem. As far as reels, I only buy new ones.


----------



## ebcdave (Nov 19, 2010)

You better know what you are buying when it comes to used tackle. If you have never owned a baitcaster don't buy a used one. Rods are a bit easier, you can usually spot any defects. Look for worn guides, damaged blank, loose windings, aging grips, etc. Know if the used equipment will handle the fish you are going after. Tackle in need of repair can come cheap. You can learn to wrap rods and repair reels without laying out a lot of cash. Anything that is used needs attention refore taking it to the lake or stream. Be sure that you can get items needed for possible repair. You can get TOOKIN! Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## fender66 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have bought both, but none of it was very high end. (Zebco 33..etc) Doesn't mean I wouldn't though if the right deal crossed my path.


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 20, 2010)

A large majority of my rods and reels were bought used. My bass setups primarily are on St. Croix Avids, and I've bought every one of those used, all for around half of new (and everyone I've gotten has been in reel good shape - even bought one from Poolie, once). Even bartered rods with someone in California (and it cost him less to ship his to me, than mine to him :x )

I've bought plenty of used reels, too. Everything from the round 5500 and 6500 Abu Garcia's (well, 5501 and 6501 because I use lefty reels) to Daiwa Vientos. In fact, I can only count a few reels that I bought new - a BPS extreme that was on sale at something like 45% markdown, a Revo STX that was marked down to 135 and free shipping, and a pflueger spinning reel that was a combo with a rod, and if I'm not mistaken, was marked down in the store at BPS. 

I think I've paid full price for only two rods, and they were lesser priced ones to start with.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 20, 2010)

> a BPS extreme that was on sale at something like 45% markdown, a Revo STX that was marked down to 135 and free shipping



Gotta love those deals with 45% off and free shipping. I've bought 4 baitcasters that way from Tackle Warehouse this year. 2 of them were the Revo STX for $119 and leftys too! GREAT deals!


----------



## Boatguy (Jun 21, 2011)

I have bought used rods and reels, never had a problem My penns are used and worth more than I paid for them. I collect/use older reels so used is the only path I have.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 21, 2011)

done both never had any problems, im usualy the one that kills the rod/reels so dont buy them from me!!! i never buy expensive rods or reels, more so on the rods ill spend a lil more on a reel, i have killed many a water mocasins with whatever rod i have had in my hand upon first contact, only one that has had more than 1 notch on the grip was an ugly stick, lost that one night catfishing, too much beer, not enough attention #-o


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 22, 2011)

I got burned whan I bought this used reel for $250. Never again!


----------



## angry Bob (Jun 24, 2011)

I was at a flea market last year with the lady and happened upon a rod and reel combo for like $15. I noticed the reel on it was a shimano sahara which new retailed for $60. I said "um honey I think I'm gonna have to get this." I picked up the reel for $13. Didn't need it, but for that price I couldn't pass it up. That was the only used piece of equipment I have ever bought. I don't think I've ever paid full price for any of my stuff though. I always wait for sales and clearence stuff. It has been a long time since I have seen anything on good on clearence though. I had the bps credit card and now I have gander mtn. that I use points towards upgrading equipment.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the vintage stuff, so I have a few used reels.


----------



## ohiobass (Jul 1, 2011)

I've bought thousands of dollars of used rods/reels, and I "think" I may have had 1 bad experience, and I really don't remember it.

I do 99.9% of my buying/selling on the forums of Bass Boat Central (bassboatcentral.com) or Tackle Tour, (tackletour.com). 8) 

2 great sites!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have bought numerous things from Estate/Auctions/yard/Garage sales and have no regrets.


----------

